# Gisbertus Voetius on Precision



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f35/christians-must-precisians-23978/

Gisbertus Voetius, _Selectae Disputationes Theologicae_, "Concerning 'Precision' in Interpretation of Questions 94, 113, and 115 of the [Heidelberg] Catechism," in John W. Beardslee, III, ed. and trans., _Reformed Dogmatics - Seventeenth-Century Reformed Theology Through the Writings of Wollebius, Voetius, and Turretin_, p. 319:



> The object [of precision] is the practice of piety or obedience according to all the parts, actions, grades and circumstances that God's word requires. Therefore, the following are to be directed in precision: (1) our thought and faith in all concerns of religion (Lk. 8:18; Phil. 1:9-10); (2) our observance of all things, both natural and legislated, pertaining to the worship of God, adding nothing, taking away nothing, leaving out nothing; (3) observance of all things which are necessary for the practice of love and justice toward our neighbor, and toward ourselves; (4) observance of all things which pertain to our particular vocation; (5) resulting from this, control of thought, word, action, and behavior in this world, in the presence both of those who are within and those who are without [the church] (1 Cor. 10:31-32)...


----------

